# Craftsman commercial - what 3ph motors do you like?



## bloomingtonmike (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a 12" commercial craftsman and a 6" atlas 618. Tonight I got the 618 running. It is powered by a 3/4hp rockwell 3ph motor made by Baldor. Now the Dela VFD that came with my setup was a 1/2hp rated one that was rated for 3ph in. I hooked it up anyway and it runs - for about 2 minutes and then oL errors out. 

So I got online and found a Hitachi WJ200 WJ200-007MF AC Drive/VFD rated to 1hp and 110V single phase in and 3ph out - sweet! Also for $20 you can add the speed/hz pot to the faceplate on the WJ200 drives so I am doing that too. So I ordered both of those.

Now my to my 12" atlas commercial lathe - it is single phase 110V. That means all my speed changes are belt changes. 

I am contemplating one of two things.

1. Moving the 618's 3ph setup over to my 12" lathe and putting the 110V setup on the 618. I have not measured the spindle dia of the rockwell to see if I can change the pulleys out easy enough. BElt changes on teh 618 are easier than the cabinet on the 12". I got a countershaft so it is pretty easy.

2. Just buying a 3ph motor and second WJ200 VFD/pot setup for the 12" lathe and having both lathes be VFD variable speed equipped.

For those folks  who have changed their 12" craftsman to 3ph - what motor have you installed? Is there a nice Baldor or Leeson or Marathon motor setup that fits the bill well for these lathes and their pulleys?? I am a big fan of those motors.

What do you guys use? What motor frame should i look for when sourcing a 3ph motor for the commercial craftsman bench model 12" lathe? Anyone know that off hand?

Link to the VFD:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121046642728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Link to Potentiometer option
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150768178103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Another nice 1hp VFD but 220V in - Teco CV-2001-H1
http://www.factorymation.com/Products/7300CV_230V/CV-2001-H1.html


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 30, 2013)

Mike,

It's too late tonight to look up specifics like frame types and so forth but the max horsepower you should put on the 12" Atlas is 3/4.  So if the one on the 6" will physically fit, use it (you must already have 3 PH available).  The max HP you should put on the 618 is 1/4.  If you leave the 3/4 on it, you are eventually going to break it very badly.  Reminds me of a friend who once put a turbo-charged Corvair Spyder engine into his VW Microbus.  It could almost do a wheelie.  He used to love pulling up along side a VW Bug at a traffic light.  But every few weeks he had to rebuild the drive train.

Robert D.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Jul 30, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Mike,
> 
> It's too late tonight to look up specifics like frame types and so forth but the max horsepower you should put on the 12" Atlas is 3/4.  So if the one on the 6" will physically fit, use it (you must already have 3 PH available).  The max HP you should put on the 618 is 1/4.  If you leave the 3/4 on it, you are eventually going to break it very badly.  Reminds me of a friend who once put a turbo-charged Corvair Spyder engine into his VW Microbus.  It could almost do a wheelie.  He used to love pulling up along side a VW Bug at a traffic light.  But every few weeks he had to rebuild the drive train.
> 
> Robert D.




Ok thanks for that advice. 

I am using a Variable frequency Drive/AC drive to compute the 3-phase from single phase power. Gives great options too like braking, easy speed changes, reversing, and a multitude of i/O options. Super sweet for tools like this.

Mikie


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 31, 2013)

OK.  Sounds like a nice controller.  

Robert D.


----------

